# G2x OTA: Who's done the official OTA update and has gained root access back



## DJ "suMo*

Is Gingerbreak rooting the G2x after the official OTA? Who's gained root acces after the update and how? Chime in, please..


----------



## wendellc

Yes, it will break root


----------



## DJ "suMo*

"wendellc said:


> Yes, it will break root


Do you know if the Gingerbreak apk will infact bring root back? Did you do the OTA?

Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bizzshow

Gingerbreak won't root the update
best bet would to be use NV flash and flash a cwm recovery then install a rooted rom


----------



## DJ "suMo*

"bizzshow said:


> Gingerbreak won't root the update
> best bet would to be use NV flash and flash a cwm recovery then install a rooted rom


My phone is NV flashed.. I'm running MIUI. I wanna flash back to my Froyo backup to do the OTA but that'll break root. So you're telling the Gingerbreak apk won't root the OTA - don't sound right..

Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## wendellc

Don't know about gingerbreak but I nv flash and installed cwm again. Running miui ATM.

I used lg update tool.


----------



## bizzshow

I tried gingerbreak on my phone and it did nothing had to NV flash then install the rooted version to get it back


----------



## amlaria

need nvflash to reroot, same 4.0.0.2 worked just the same as before


----------



## DJ "suMo*

"amlaria said:


> need nvflash to reroot, same 4.0.0.2 worked just the same as before


Thanks, man. I had no idea. And I still don't cause I didn't do the OTA and I don't think I'm going to - I'm gonna stick with this Trigger 2x..

Sent from a Nexus X by LG


----------



## amlaria

The thing is that you can go right back to trigger mod after rerooting the phone except you'll have better signal strength and data


----------



## DJ "suMo*

"amlaria said:


> The thing is that you can go right back to trigger mod after rerooting the phone except you'll have better signal strength and data


Yeah but I'm sure they're gonna update the baseband in CM7 based ROMS in the near future - soon as they release the source, no?

Sent from a Nexus X by LG


----------



## amlaria

DJ said:


> Yeah but I'm sure they're gonna update the baseband in CM7 based ROMS in the near future - soon as they release the source, no?
> 
> Sent from a Nexus X by LG


Most roms only update the "RIL" (do believe that what it called) not the baseband if I remember correctly, atleast with my touch pro, the radio/baseband update was different from the rom, but anyone is welcome to correct me if I am confused on the specifics


----------



## mikew29

"amlaria said:


> Most roms only update the "RIL" (do believe that what it called) not the baseband if I remember correctly, atleast with my touch pro, the radio/baseband update was different from the rom, but anyone is welcome to correct me if I am confused on the specifics


Rom chefs don't update the baseband. It is.a much lower level update. To quote another dev, "its irresponsible to update baseband in a custom rom". That said, just do the ota, then nv flash and install a cuatom rom through clockwork. Chances are the baseband wont go open for a long time or forget about the baseband update . I installed it and drop 1 less call a day. Not big improvement


----------



## FortuneJr

August 2011 - Got LG G2x running 2.2 Froyo.
October 2011 - NO OTA. I was rooted.

1. Restored stock nandroid 2.2 Froyo (original w/all T-Mobile bloatware)
2. NVFlash Stock Recovery.
3. SuperOneClick Unroot.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
4. LG Updater Tool to 2.3.3 (July 15, Baseband)
5. NVFlash ClockworkMod
6. Flash any rom that has root access.
-Most roms have root/superuser that comes with them.


----------

